# Teacher Suspended for teaching kids Obama's a ^ (use bro)



## Bender (Oct 4, 2008)

> A Marianna middle-school teacher has been suspended for 10 days without pay after he wrote a racially charged interpretation of a commonly used phrase in the presidential campaign of Sen. Barack Obama.
> 
> 
> While some parents and community activists were outraged by the actions of Greg Howard, Jackson County NAACP officials want to gather more facts before the group considers taking action. But some parents feel Howard should be fired.
> ...



Link

I feel bad although it's offensive I could help but laugh 

Very funny 

C.H.A.N.G.E.

Come help a ^ (use bro) get elected president. 

I swear these racist are coming up with new things everyday.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

Offensive..downright racist...to say the joke in a bar, or with close friends is one thing...but to say in a classroom...is downright irresponsible and outrageous...this guy should be fired.


----------



## _allismine_ (Oct 4, 2008)

lol, C.H.A.N.G.E.

Sounds like a piece of flair, for god's sake.


----------



## Xion (Oct 4, 2008)

The funny thing is the teacher sounds black and the school inner-city.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Technically, Obama IS a ^ (use bro), just..not an ignorant person.



Yup, just like you are a W.A.S.P.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yup, just like you are a W.A.S.P.



What? He is black, half black to be specific. And please, do enlighten me on "W.A.S.P."


----------



## Xion (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> What? He is black, half black to be specific. And please, do enlighten me on "W.A.S.P."



White Anglo-Saxon Protestant methinks.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> White Anglo-Saxon Protestant methinks.



Yup..thats is exactly what a WASP is...you reading this Painkiller? 

^ (use bro) is as offensive to a black person as WASP is to a white person. 

That is language that is said by insensitive people who don't know the shit that black people went through to avoid being called that. WASp is a word that understates the diversity of the white race.

^ (use bro) reminds blacks of the hundreds of years of slavery and oppression they went through up til the 60s...that oppression, in some ways still exists...they fought for their right to vote, to have a voice in the government, they fought to be equal and on par with the white folks....^ (use bro) totally derides what they fought for..and brings the black man down to a level of sub-par...as if they are inferior...blacks are just as good as whites...racism and racist language ..although forever present in our minds...forever embedded in our history and psychology, must be discouraged must be chastized and must be talked down to...if we let it slide, we let it continue to seep into the cracks...our society is gonna revert  into a race sensitive regime.


----------



## shinjojin (Oct 4, 2008)

Man, what an asshole!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 4, 2008)

Source please?


----------



## Xion (Oct 4, 2008)

shinjojin said:


> Man, what an asshole!



Obama or the teacher?


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yup..thats is exactly what a WASP is...you reading this Painkiller?
> 
> ^ (use bro) is as offensive to a black person as WASP is to a white person.
> 
> ...



WASP? Do you really think it offends me? It's just another word. ^ (use bro) is so overused it's lost all of its meaning and value, just like the US Dollar. Blame the fucking rap songs that keep using it, and when a white person tries to use it, they get killed because of it, even with a positive connotation.


----------



## Xion (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> WASP? Do you really think it offends me? It's just another word. ^ (use bro) is so overused it's lost all of its meaning and value, just like the US Dollar. Blame the fucking rap songs that keep using it, and when a white person tries to use it, they get killed because of it, even with a positive connotation.



Painkiller you really need to stop ranting in general.

Have some sensitivity to racial words even if you feel they are conspiratorial or hackneyed or whatnot.


----------



## thedisturbedone (Oct 4, 2008)

Whether or not the word has retained its real meaning, it seems like a pretty ignorant thing to teach a class of 7th graders.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2008)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Source please?



Check the first post of the thread


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

II Xion II said:
			
		

> Painkiller you really need to stop ranting in general.
> 
> Have some sensitivity to racial words even if you feel they are conspiratorial or hackneyed or whatnot.





			
				thedisturbedone said:
			
		

> Whether or not the word has retained its real meaning, it seems like a pretty ignorant thing to teach a class of 7th graders.



completely agree with the both of you.


----------



## Xion (Oct 4, 2008)

Using the word, even if it is an inner city school, is completely ridiculous because it spreads racial isolationism and encourages/discourages votes on race.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Using the word, even if it is an inner city school, is completely ridiculous because it spreads racial isolationism and encourages/discourages votes on race.



Jackpot


----------



## Xion (Oct 4, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Jackpot



Even if what I said is right, it is still just common sense and why people think otherwise makes me


----------



## shinjojin (Oct 4, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Obama or the teacher?



The jackass teacher


----------



## iLurk (Oct 4, 2008)

I lol'd more than "God damn, that's one racist comment".


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> WASP? Do you really think it offends me? It's just another word. ^ (use bro) is so overused it's lost all of its meaning and value, just like the US Dollar. Blame the fucking rap songs that keep using it, and when a white person tries to use it, they get killed because of it, even with a positive connotation.



And that's where you've proven you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 4, 2008)

Too bad no one had a fone cam.

I would have liked to have seen a picture of the teacher standing in front of the blackboard with C.H.A.N.G.E.

And all the students saying:  "i am so offended.  you poison my virgin mind and corrupt my baby spirit.  damn you".


----------



## Dash (Oct 4, 2008)

Racists are so funny.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 4, 2008)

And White people win again!

Oh man...if Obama becomes President...


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 4, 2008)

^ So that means Obama IS a ^ (use bro)?


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 4, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> ^ (use bro) is as offensive to a black person as WASP is to a white person.



I beg to differ. Most don't even know what a WASP is. Those who do know don't see anything offensive about it. Black people do see the N word as offensive, unless it comes from a black person of course.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> That is language that is said by insensitive people who don't know the shit that black people went through to avoid being called that. WASp is a word that understates the diversity of the white race.



And that is offensive how?



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> ^ (use bro) reminds blacks of the hundreds of years of slavery and oppression they went through up til the 60s



No it doesn't, because most black people who live today never were slaves. Most who live today were never oppressed by anyone except for those in the democrat party who use them for votes.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> ...that oppression, in some ways still exists...they fought for their right to vote, to have a voice in the government, they fought to be equal and on par with the white folks....^ (use bro) totally derides what they fought for..and brings the black man down to a level of sub-par...as if they are inferior...blacks are just as good as whites...



White people also fought for their rights. If they had not, then black people would never have won back their rights.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> racism and racist language ..although forever present in our minds...forever embedded in our history and psychology



Excuse me, whose history are you talking about? America has never been a racist country. Also, the racism that exists today is racism in favor of minorities.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> must be discouraged must be chastized and must be talked down to...if we let it slide, we let it continue to seep into the cracks...our society is gonna revert into a race sensitive regime.



Tell that to Obama. He's the one who keeps using his race to promote himself.

Anyway, the teacher should have been fired.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 4, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> America has never been a racist country.



Wow.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 4, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> America has never been a racist country.



:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

Nesha said:


> ^ So that means Obama IS a ^ (use bro)?



Well..he is black, isn't he?


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2008)

Believe it! said:
			
		

> America has never been a racist country.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Well..he is black, isn't he?



So...Black people=^ (use bro). Got it.

Now I'm just waiting on the day when I have to pick cotton for 23 hours, and get whipped for trying to run north on the 24th.

I'll say it again...if that...^ (use bro)...gets elected into office...it'll be hell on earth. White people won't take that shit lying down.

A...^ (use bro)...can design the blueprints for the White House, but a...^ (use bro)...is never supposed to sit in the Oval Office. Got it.


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 4, 2008)

C.H.A.N.G.E

I swear I saw it on someone's sig days ago here on NF.


----------



## Carly (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Well..he is black, isn't he?



You're a fucking dumb ass ^ (use bro). 

See what i did there?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2008)

Doesn't Juubi have that acronym in his signature? 

Wow, this guy really did get off the hook. A ten day suspension is only a week and three days, they more or less gave him a vacation.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 4, 2008)

Nesha said:


> So...Black people=^ (use bro). Got it.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting on the day when I have to pick cotton for 23 hours, and get whipped for trying to run north on the 24th.
> 
> ...



While I get your point, my grandad still calls black people ^ (use bro). To him, there is no racism in saying that, because that's just what they were called back in his day.

But your point is fine.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

Nesha said:


> So...Black people=^ (use bro). Got it.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting on the day when I have to pick cotton for 23 hours, and get whipped for trying to run north on the 24th.
> 
> ...



It can be used in many variations these days.



Carly said:


> You're a fucking dumb ass ^ (use bro).
> 
> See what i did there?



So now you're calling me an ignorant person?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> I beg to differ. Most don't even know what a WASP is. Those who do know don't see anything offensive about it. Black people do see the N word as offensive, unless it comes from a black person of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your ignorance is startling... 


> I beg to differ. Most don't even know what a WASP is. Those who do know don't see anything offensive about it. Black people do see the N word as offensive, unless it comes from a black person of course.


Wasp is very insulting to THe RICH WHITE FOLK...the people you see high up in the rings of society..business. politics..church...

Want a better racist example..Try HONKY..WHITEY...TRAILER PARK TRASH...RED NECK...those are offensive words to white people..and if they are proud to be called such..that just says a lot about how fucking ignorant they are..




> And that is offensive how?



WASP is a term that automatically associates upper class white people as snoody, elitist, power hungry, rich devils...that totally underscores their true mentality, their true ideology and their real feelings towards issues in the Country... just like ^ (use bro) used on a black professor totally underscores his professionalism and his knowledge of issues and his feelings as a human being... 



> No it doesn't, because most black people who live today never were slaves. Most who live today were never oppressed by anyone except for those in the democrat party who use them for votes



You probably never even talked to a black person on a personal level you little runt. WHAT HAS AL SHARPTON AND HIS GANG BEEN CLAMOURING ALL THESE YEARS FOR? WHY THE FUCK DO even the MOST INTELLIGENT BLACK AMERICANS GET PISSED WHEN YOU CALL THEM A ^ (use bro)?

Because they KNOW THEIR HISTORY YOU PEA BRAIN..they've heard about how their ancestors were were bartered and sold like cattle, how when Andrew Jonhson repealed the Friedman's Bureau-( a government agency who's purpose was to help POOR, MONEY-LESS freed SALVES settle down, take CONFEDERATE TRAITOR mutha fuclers's LAND, and use those parcel to get a better living)...just because he didn't like the fact slaves were getting land. He pardoned those fucking traitors and did absolutely nothing for the economic security of the newly freed slaves...

Just because black people are slaes...that means we are supposed to forget their ancesotrs were slaves? Are you fucking serious? 

American citizens are obviously America...but does that mena why forget OUR ANCESTRY? AREn't AMERICANS SO PROUD TO THROW GEORGE WASHINGTON, THOMAS JEFFERSON, and Ben Franklin into history? Aren't you proud to have such ancestors?  

Why great ancrestors did blacks have during the American Revolution...NONE SLAVES...only slave ancestors..no glorious hero that marched for American independence...because they were suppressed, oppressed, they were just property..tools for cultivating crops...equivalent to cows, and horses,AND THATS ALL THE *WHITE* PEOPLE WANTED THEM TO BE.. shit I bet some those slave owners so them as less than dirt.

Democrats oppress Blacks? Oh..so the Conservative Republicans voting against The Civil Rights Act of 1964...that wasn't racist huh? 



			
				Believe It! said:
			
		

> White people also fought for their rights. If they had not, then black people would never have won back their rights.



Yea, white people in america fought for their rights FROM OTHER FUCKING PEOPLE...Race was not the reason why the white people wanted independence from England- the reasons were POLITICAL, PHILOSOPHICAL, SOCIAL...nothing to do with RACE..



			
				Believe it! said:
			
		

> Excuse me, whose history are you talking about? America has never been a racist country. Also, the racism that exists today is racism in favor of minorities.



You must've failed your U.S history class..you must live somewhere deep in the Mid-West where your teachers and your priests preach to you that America is an angelic nation that has never done anything wrong and that America is pure and great...FUCKING BULLSHIT...

Tell me believe it...what the hell was THE JIM CROW LAWS? What was the KU KLUX KLAN (KKK)- where those White Americans just "spirited acitivsts for defending American democracy"? What was SEGREGATION? WHAT the Hell, was the Birmingham Firefighter controversy all about? 

Did all these things happen in Europe? NO, THEY HAPPENED RIGHT IN THE AMERICAN HEARTLAND. 



> Tell that to Obama. He's the one who keeps using his race to promote himself.



You don't even fuckin listen to Obama...so Shut the Fuck UP!!! I LISTEN TO ALL OF HIS SPEECHES...never since the Jeremiah Right case has Obama used the word "black" to reference himself for political gain and score points...

You are stuck in an illusion, transfixed by your America as a holy place where no wrong exists. 

Open your eyes...GO TO COLLEGE...go to a place that actually is NEUTRAL TOWARDS AMERICAN HISTORY. A place that looks at America for its face value, not it's exaggerated, hyped, super macho value.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 4, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> While I get your point, my grandad still calls black people ^ (use bro). To him, there is no racism in saying that, because that's just what they were called back in his day.
> 
> But your point is fine.



You and I live in England where that word is INSULTING.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Well..he is black, isn't he?



So your saying Obama's a slave?  Huh, I don't remember seeing shackles around him and being whipped by a white man. To make a long story short it doesn't matter if one black man says it or a whole group they do not REPRESENT the whole black race and it would be pure stupidity to say that the teacher's use of the word is justified that word hurts people and is ignorant anyone who says it is ignorant and likes being in that category when they use it and to use it in front of MINORS is even worse. 

I used to use the N-word alot but I don't I,ve heavily cut down on the use of it. Not everyone is like you dude people are still sensitive to shit like this and if you ain't a comedy routine much less a joke you say with you and your drunk buddies than you are A. Mentally retarded B. A plain motherfuckin racist.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

Nesha said:


> So...Black people=^ (use bro). Got it.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting on the day when I have to pick cotton for 23 hours, and get whipped for trying to run north on the 24th.
> 
> ...



Isn't it mind boggling that there are such ignorant clueless, INSENSITIVE people in these forums...the people that have no problem with the word ^ (use bro)...have convoluted vision of this world.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 4, 2008)

Believe It said:
			
		

> Excuse me, whose history are you talking about? America has never been a racist country.


Y'know, I actually agreed at least in part with a couple of your points before this line (and this is not a common thing, with your posts) but then you pull this one out and just blow me away with the sheer...indescribable depth of your ignorance.  This is the most astonishingly incorrect thing I've heard in years; and I've listened to Kent Hovind talk about dinosaurs.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Xion (Oct 4, 2008)

Believe It! said:
			
		

> America has never been a racist country.



Well countries aren't people so they aren't racist, but quite a few people in the U.S. were especially during the early part of our history. Don't know if that makes it a racist country since there were probably still a lot of people up North who didn't dig those ideals, but your comment still strikes me as filarious.


----------



## Carly (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> It can be used in many variations these days.
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're calling me an ignorant person?



Well if you think Obama deserved to be called a ^ (use bro) just because he's black then....YES.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2008)

Carly said:


> Well if you think Obama deserved to be called a ^ (use bro) just because he's black then....YES.



I love you


----------



## Mashy (Oct 4, 2008)

Was there intended malice behind the words?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2008)

Iodine said:


> Was there intended malice behind the words?



I would find that statement hard to swallow if the acronym for CHANGE were to have been used for Hilary Clinton or Palin and they used the offensive "C" word for women. I would find very few instances where a person could have said that without malice.


----------



## Fire Koga (Oct 4, 2008)

This is fuckin crazy. Non blacks say ^ (use bro) to be cool or to be offensive. Either way if said around the right person will get your teeth knocked down your fuckin throat. It's a sensitive subject and word. Sensitive PEOPLE can't deal with it but one way and that's to be offended by it. I'm at a different standpoint. I'm offended at the fact that people use as tool in which to bully others. It's the ACT not the word that is fucked up. Tell you what, to the people that feel that there's nothing wrong with calling all black people ^ (use bro), take your ass to the "blackest" part of town (and I'm not talking about the back 40 where there isn't electricity either) and try your luck greeting everyone you meet with that word. 

Now, knowing how sensitive the subject is I'll address the initial spark of this thread. Anyone in a position of authority should not use the fuckin word or ANY racist, sexist, or offensive vernacular in the performance of their job. Teachers to students, cops to citizens, ministers to congregation, etc. He should be fired, at the very least.

America has never been a racist country. Correct! It's an inanimate land mass incapable of human emotion. Now some of the fuckers that have been living here in the past 500 years, definitely have been.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 4, 2008)

That's abominable. There is no excuse for it.

And yet....




I haven't laughed this hard all week.


----------



## iander (Oct 4, 2008)

Um the U.S. was founded as a racist country, it was in the Constitution.  Guess you dont remember the 3/5 compromise.


----------



## Xion (Oct 4, 2008)

iander said:


> Um the U.S. was founded as a racist country, it was in the Constitution.  Guess you dont remember the 3/5 compromise.



Yes it was a racist time for our country.

But I blame the South. The Constitution would never have been ratified without that Compromise.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahahha, that's an interesting acronym. So he'll be teaching adults instead? That's fun. D:


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> So your saying Obama's a slave?  Huh, I don't remember seeing shackles around him and being whipped by a white man. To make a long story short it doesn't matter if one black man says it or a whole group they do not REPRESENT the whole black race and it would be pure stupidity to say that the teacher's use of the word is justified that word hurts people and is ignorant anyone who says it is ignorant and likes being in that category when they use it and to use it in front of MINORS is even worse.
> 
> I used to use the N-word alot but I don't I,ve heavily cut down on the use of it. Not everyone is like you dude people are still sensitive to shit like this and if you ain't a comedy routine much less a joke you say with you and your drunk buddies than you are A. Mentally retarded B. A plain motherfuckin racist.



Like I said before, people use words in different variations, I wasn't trying to use ^ (use bro) as in "slave", but in another meaning. And if people can;t take what the world dishes out, then they can stay in the dark corner untill they can mature.



LouDAgreat said:


> Isn't it mind boggling that there are such ignorant clueless, INSENSITIVE people in these forums...the people that have no problem with the word ^ (use bro)...have convoluted vision of this world.



Apparently the political correctness has taken you over..



Carly said:


> Well if you think Obama deserved to be called a ^ (use bro) just because he's black then....YES.



Like I said before, variation of meanings..


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:
			
		

> Like I said before, people use words in different variations, I wasn't trying to use ^ (use bro) as in "slave", but in another meaning. And if people can;t take what the world dishes out, then they can stay in the dark corner untill they can mature.



Regardless it's still offensive it doesn't matter how you try and clean it up by putting a different damn definition in it.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 4, 2008)

well i wouldnt mind hearing the teacher's explanation, if he has one. this article is so one sided against him


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 4, 2008)

ITT, we jump on BI's ignorance.


----------



## Xion (Oct 4, 2008)

And we wonder why our schools suck.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Apparently the political correctness has taken you over..



Apparantly, pure insensitivity and understanding of US HISTORY as taken you over.


----------



## Dogma (Oct 4, 2008)

Y'all two should shut up and recognize that in 2008, things are supposed to be past this point. 

We got economic crisis, people going homeless, without medicaid, and without food or shelter, unable to get a job, or making a living.

And people are going to bitch at a teacher for making a joke but still looking toward a man wit plans to help.

Now I'll never condone usuing ^ (use bro) as an insulting racial slur, that's just stupid, ignorant, and something only a biggot would do. But at the same time, I'll never condone flocks of people waving the finger at said person because of how they choose to see things, and hold onto things that are essentially just words.

It's just fucking stupid, you make a joke and you almost lose your job that probably you need. Is the price of a free tongue so costly even as the years keep moving forward?


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Apparantly, pure insensitivity and understanding of US HISTORY as taken you over.



Either you learn to live with it, or move to China where your ideals will be rewarded.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 4, 2008)

HOLY SHIT JUUBI IS A TEACHER


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 4, 2008)

The guy's not racist. He's just an idiot.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 4, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Link
> 
> I feel bad although it's offensive I could help but laugh
> 
> ...


 
Even when it's offensive *you* think you can say that?!   How is it funny?!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

Dogma said:


> Y'all two should shut up and recognize that in 2008, things are supposed to be past this point.
> 
> We got economic crisis, people going homeless, without medicaid, and without food or shelter, unable to get a job, or making a living.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately my friend there are still racist fucks in this nation, that still think its o.k to call blacks "^ (use bro)". Racism exists in this country...if we don't attack...don't shun it now...it'll seep through the cracks of apathy...and show its ugly head once again.



> We got economic crisis, people going homeless, without medicaid, and without food or shelter, unable to get a job, or making a living.



Guess what...those problems you just mentioned...WE CANT FIX M OVER NIGHT. So...there's plenty of time to tackle the other issues...like RACISM!


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 4, 2008)

I lol'd at all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here who were offended by that.

Yeah he meant it and he's a goddamn moron for meaning it but the word itself is just that,

A fucking word.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 4, 2008)

I would say it is racist, but it is so damn funny.

Come help a ^ (use bro) get elected president.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> I lol'd at all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here who were offended by that.
> 
> Yeah he meant it and he's a goddamn moron for meaning it but the word itself is just that,
> 
> A fucking word.



Yea...right...its JUST a word... with absolutely no meaning...or undertones..or any SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES. just a 6 letter word, that was propagated by white people who just meant no harm to say it to other black people...as a matter of fact whtite people called each other ^ (use bro) back in the days...

 hmmm right. 

then you go on to say that people pissed about it are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...as if getting upset about it means you're a homosexual. 


If we are too lax with the meaning of words...one word will soon enough have 10 different meanings...that totally contradict each other. 

People these days are too dumb to look at context...and people are too dishonest to take things out of context. 

We have to be politically correct...


----------



## Gary (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sorry but I couldn't help but laugh >_>


----------



## aseomoc (Oct 4, 2008)

People need to  understand that if  your not black you cuoldnt possibly know how it feels to be called a ^ (use bro), im not saying people need to stop using it because they wont it was a painful word back than and still is now. Im guess thats something you can only understand if your black...


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2008)

ok evryone who says were "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" for being upset how many of you are even black.


----------



## sannin1993 (Oct 4, 2008)

hammer said:


> ok evryone who says were "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" for being upset how many of you are even black.


Most likely not a single one


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2008)

sannin1993 said:


> Most likely not a single one



agreed 




> Excuse me, whose history are you talking about? America has never been a racist country. Also, the racism that exists today is racism in favor of minorities.



this calls for my own personal facepalm

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dogma (Oct 4, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Unfortunately my friend there are still racist fucks in this nation, that still think its o.k to call blacks "^ (use bro)". Racism exists in this country...if we don't attack...don't shun it now...it'll seep through the cracks of apathy...and show its ugly head once again.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what...those problems you just mentioned...WE CANT FIX M OVER NIGHT. So...there's plenty of time to tackle the other issues...like RACISM!



lol,

you seriously need to chill out.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 4, 2008)

sannin1993 said:


> Most likely not a single one



Apart from me 

but seriously, its okay guys, once obama wins the election, states like west virginia and kentucky will have a huge dropout of rednecks fleeing the country, everybody wins


----------



## sannin1993 (Oct 4, 2008)

Grandia said:


> Apart from me
> 
> but seriously, its okay guys, once obama wins the election, states like west virginia and kentucky will have a huge dropout of rednecks fleeing the country, everybody wins


  The time has come.


----------



## Altron (Oct 4, 2008)

^ ...............


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2008)

> Listen, you can't simply do away with it. We brought it upon ourselves, and there's no way to get out of it. As the old saying goes:



I never said that we could Genius 

It would help if he we all stop saying the word as much though 

And you're encouraging is ain't helping much doc.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I never said that we could Genius
> 
> It would help if he we all stop saying the word as much though
> 
> And you're encouraging is ain't helping much doc.



Impossible, and I'm not encouraging anything.


----------



## Grandia (Oct 4, 2008)

Neji said:


> YA'LL AINT READY FOR THIS MAN. CROSS THE BRIDGE MAN YOU DONT WANT IT.



Dont you mean " the ultimate bridge to nowhere"?


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 4, 2008)

Come help a ^ (use bro) get elected president.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

Dogma said:


> lol,
> 
> you seriously need to chill out.



Sorry, I can't chill out so long as hypocracy and racism and other bad things exist in this country. This country is too great and precious and noble to let the hypocrites ruin its greatness.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Impossible, and I'm not encouraging anything.



Nothing's impossible unless you don't try 

I doubt *Obama *would say impossible in changing America

I doubt *Ron Paul* would say impossible in changing America

To say impossible then you have to disagree with these two people ^

Bottom line Nothing is impossible unless you don't try for shit. 

So if you say this is impossible then I my friend must say you are FULL of shit


----------



## Altron (Oct 4, 2008)

oh man this thread keeps getting better and better


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Nothing's impossible unless you don't try
> 
> I doubt *Obama *would say impossible in changing America
> 
> ...



Obama is a corporate shill that will say anything just for a vote, like a swindler who will say anything about a defective product for a quick buck.

Ron Paul however is another story, perhaps he truly can change American, or perhaps what the Bush Administration did damaged us beyond repair. Never the less, if anyone has the cajuntes to tackle the administration, it's people like Paul, Nader, Barr, etc.


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Obama is a corporate shill that will say anything just for a vote, like a swindler who will say anything about a defective product for a quick buck.
> 
> Ron Paul however is another story, perhaps he truly can change American, or perhaps what the Bush Administration did damaged us beyond repair. Never the less, if anyone has the cajuntes to tackle the administration, it's people like Paul, Nader, Barr, etc.



:rofl :rofl 

      

LOL LOL LOL LOL 

So even though they both want change one of them is a liar and the other a truth teller. I see you're logic completely and damn it's got me laughing. Also there ain't no perhaps it's a yes or a no. I got myself a nice lil laugh.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2008)

You truly can make an acronym out of anything, I'd like to see the word being used in say...Gary, Indiana by everyone who uses on the board.



iander said:


> Um the U.S. was founded as a racist country, it was in the Constitution.  Guess you dont remember the 3/5 compromise.



You just contradicted yourself.  They weren't considered a different race, but a different or inferior species.  3/5ths of a person explains it all.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 4, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Link
> 
> I feel bad although it's offensive I could help but laugh
> 
> ...



 

I'm not surprised he got shitcanned.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> :rofl :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently you need to research Obama a little more than the media puts out. And if anyone's the nut, it's you for completely disregarding Ron Paul just because he's been a congressman for 10 full fucking years, while Obama only had...what? 2 years in the senate?


----------



## Bender (Oct 4, 2008)

Okaaaaaaay 

Yah right

For all you know Obama will hire your lover boy Ron Paul



Painkiller said:


> Apparently you need to research Obama a little more than the media puts out. And if anyone's the nut, it's you for completely disregarding Ron Paul just because he's been a congressman for 10 full fucking years, while Obama only had...what?



*Translation:* You need to start sucking his like me  


Nah, I'm good


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2008)

seriusly when neji did it at 1st it was slightly funny because i thought the was joking now its getting offnsive.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Okaaaaaaay
> 
> Yah right
> 
> ...



Ron Paul would, without hesitation, reject Obama's offer, even if it was for an absurd amount of money or what he would propose to give him. I'm not sucking anyone's dick, I'm just saying that Ron Paul is a candidate who can represent the people, speak the peoples voice, the voice that is lost in the sea of politics between democrats and neo-conservatives.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:
			
		

> It's something that's been handed down generation to generation.



Oh...so as long as it is handed down from generation to generation..its something we should not try to correct? Just like we shouldn't correct radical-extremist's muslim's perceptions of American's being godless "infadels"? 



			
				Painkiller said:
			
		

> That's who I'm referring to. Back when rap was crap, people thought it was rap, when it definitely only crap, and when you have crap artists like Lil Jon and the Yin Yang Twins, it distorts rap and crap, confusing new listeners and making them think rap it simple lyrics with simple beats. Christ, if Flavor Flav was dead, he'd be rolling in his grave. And don't be dissin' Santy Claus, bitch.



1st off Santy is SHIT!!! You read me? SHIT!!! . 

I DETEST RAP!!! RAP is not the greatest asset of American culture...we should restrain ourselves from listening to it often...whites and blacks alike...only listen to it to truly understand the messages that they are trying to evoke...analyze those messages, and judge them for the value of the content and the message. Some rap songs are not bad...i like the beats..but I have absolutely no love for any of the lyrics... 



			
				Painkiller said:
			
		

> If someone needs to reiterate that they're joking, then it only means that people are truly that simply offended.



Is it wrong to be offended by the word "^ (use bro)"? Even if you KNOW THE HISTORY BEHIND THE WORD'S USE? 



			
				Painkiller said:
			
		

> Al Sharpton is a mother fucking hypocrite. He says one thing and does another. The only thing he fights for is for his 15 minutes of fame, his fortune, his publicity, and for what? To disgrace the entire mother fucking black community who support his greedy ass. Have you not seen Rollo Goodlove on the Boondocks? That's EXACTLY like him.
> 
> Maybe because the white people are a little more scared of "the big black guy"? A stereotype that whites undoubtly have. Whites always give a suspicious eye to blacks because they are "scared of those black people"



You have no idea...you only know about Al Sharpton from what you see on television. Go listen to a real in-depth interview with Al-Sharpton. And hear the guy's real heart. 

HBo's the Black List vol 1...go see that documentary..and tell me if Al Sharpton is a hypocrite. 

BTW, I don't watch the Boondocks. 



			
				Painkiller said:
			
		

> You, sir, just made a stereotype, that most blacks are uneducated.
> How do you differ from me now? Or was it just a possible freudian slip of the tongue



No..NO...FUCKING NO...THE MAJORITY OF "GHETTO GANGSTA RAPISTS" ARE UNEDUCATED...stop taking things out of context. That guy..Neiji..he is a ghetto...gangsta rapist...do you think he is educated based on the words he wrote? 



			
				Painkiller said:
			
		

> Prove it. I've never seen a white person try to assault or insult another person, whether they be white or colored, that's called him such as a "honky", "white trash" and a "wasp"



That's because they're not police officers. :zary



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> The most important influence from the European continent was from Montesquieu, who emphasized the need to have balanced forces pushing against each other to prevent tyranny. (This in itself reflects the influence of Polybius' 2nd century BC treatise on the checks and balances of the constitution of the Roman Republic.) John Locke is known to have been a major influence, and the due process clause of the United States Constitution was partly based on common law stretching back to the Magna Carta of 1215



There are the most important influences on the Constitution. 

Not familiar with Voltaire's speech...just know he was a revolutionary and distrusted democracy.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow, discussing this issue is so fun.


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2008)

look im asking nicely please stop.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 4, 2008)

*Heyhey, people like Dogma, sannin1993, Neji, and Yakuza, stop it with the spamming up this thread with insults, trolling, or whatever else that isn't actually talking about the article. OK?*


----------



## Xion (Oct 4, 2008)

We need to stop the race hating. Whether it be in the classroom or in a forum thread.

Clearly this thread has drawn out the worst in some of us and the best in others.


----------



## Dogma (Oct 4, 2008)

Fuck boi                            .


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 4, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yea...right...its JUST a word... with absolutely no meaning...or undertones..or any SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES. just a 6 letter word, that was propagated by white people who just meant no harm to say it to other black people...as a matter of fact whtite people called each other ^ (use bro) back in the days...


Wow apparently we have a nub hurr.

I admitted in my post that him using said word in that way was stupid proving I know what I was talking about and that YOU didn't read the context of MY post pretty much nullifying your entire argument.

But where would the fun in stopping here be?


Lemme try and explain this again.  The word itself cannot harm you it's context can but IT itself cannot.





> hmmm right.
> 
> then you go on to say that people pissed about it are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...as if getting upset about it means you're a homosexual.


Okay newfag heres a lesson on internet lingo:

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".):  A derogatory term towards anyone who says something stupid or is a moron in general

Or it can be just a derogatory term in general.  Learn what your talking about before you post.



> If we are too lax with the meaning of words...one word will soon enough have 10 different meanings...that totally contradict each other.


??? 



> We have to be politically correct...


Fuck that.  Yes lets go around censoring everything anyone says because some moron was offended by it.  You know what will eventually happen don't you?

Jokes will be censored, people will abuse it....ughh why should I even have to explain this?

There have to be limits to this kind of crap.  Personally anyone who is stupid enough to use it in that context should just be ridiculed for it it shouldn't have be censored.

In otherwords,  Don't censor shit let the morons show themselves for who they are.  When they do endlessly mock/ignore/ridicule them for being the ignorant little shit stains they are till they get the message that maybe saying that word in that context isn't a good idea.  Otherwise where does the censorship stop?


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh BTW, if you thought our shit was true, its just ban inside joke most of you didnt know between me neji and dogma..

Nothing racial.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Oct 4, 2008)

Racist much 

Lol, the closer it gets to the elections the more usually concealed racism in the U.S. starts to pop out.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> *Heyhey, people like Dogma, sannin1993, Neji, and Yakuza, stop it with the spamming up this thread with insults, trolling, or whatever else that isn't actually talking about the article. OK?*



I hardly see why my post was deleted


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> We need to stop the race hating. Whether it be in the classroom or in a forum thread.
> 
> Clearly this thread has drawn out the worst in some of us and the best in others.



Claps for you...I wish i could rep you 1000000 points...this is clearly what people who are hating on this thread don't understand. 

Those people...who are saying that their fellow black citizens are "not real enough"...that just feeds into the self-destruction of the American black community....its truly sad...Martin Luther King fought so hard...not just for black American's rights and equality...he fought for their respect and dignity...for their honor...with what some people have been saying on this forum, totally disregards what he has been fighting for...

Have some of you people forgotten MLK? Have you forgotten what he meant to America?


----------



## sannin1993 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yakuza said:


> Oh BTW, if you thought our shit was true, its just ban inside joke most of you didnt know between me neji and dogma..
> 
> Nothing racial.


I fell for it danm lol


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 4, 2008)

sannin1993 said:


> I fell for it danm lol



Shut the fuck up white bread.


----------



## Dogma (Oct 4, 2008)

sannin1993 said:


> I fell for it danm lol



np, fuck boi                          .


----------



## Botzu (Oct 4, 2008)

well that's weird. you would think after 17 years of teaching he would know not to do something like this. :|


----------



## Grape (Oct 4, 2008)

C.H.A.N.G.E

Coming to a McCain ad via Fox any day now.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 4, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Oh...so as long as it is handed down from generation to generation..its something we should not try to correct? Just like we shouldn't correct radical-extremist's muslim's perceptions of American's being godless "infadels"?



What you don't understand is that some things are passed down either by tradition, or something like by genes.



> 1st off Santy is SHIT!!! You read me? SHIT!!! .
> 
> I DETEST RAP!!! RAP is not the greatest asset of American culture...we should restrain ourselves from listening to it often...whites and blacks alike...only listen to it to truly understand the messages that they are trying to evoke...analyze those messages, and judge them for the value of the content and the message. Some rap songs are not bad...i like the beats..but I have absolutely no love for any of the lyrics...



Bitch, am I gonna have to gas chamber your ass? 

The problem is, people, white, black, hispanic, etc., find it amusing, and get wound up in the lyricism of it all. Most people nowadays don't care about the message, they only want something that sounds interesting. 



> Is it wrong to be offended by the word "^ (use bro)"? Even if you KNOW THE HISTORY BEHIND THE WORD'S USE?



If you're a white person who's offended by the word, there's a problem.



> You have no idea...you only know about Al Sharpton from what you see on television. Go listen to a real in-depth interview with Al-Sharpton. And hear the guy's real heart.
> 
> HBo's the Black List vol 1...go see that documentary..and tell me if Al Sharpton is a hypocrite.
> 
> BTW, I don't watch the Boondocks.



No, this is more than just television, that man only brings it up because he wants to be the "good guy" in the black community. Also, I recommend watching Boondocks, it's fun and educational.



> No..NO...FUCKING NO...THE MAJORITY OF "GHETTO GANGSTA RAPISTS" ARE UNEDUCATED...stop taking things out of context. That guy..Neiji..he is a ghetto...gangsta rapist...do you think he is educated based on the words he wrote?



..He's not a "gangsta", he's playing as one, or so I hope.



> That's because they're not police officers. :zary



Any logically thinking and level headed cop too.



> There are the most important influences on the Constitution.
> 
> Not familiar with Voltaire's speech...just know he was a revolutionary and distrusted democracy.



_Although I do not agree with what you say, I will defend your right to say it_


----------



## Batman (Oct 4, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> No it doesn't, because most black people who live today never were slaves. *Most who live today were never oppressed by anyone except for those in the democrat party who use them for votes.*
> 
> America has never been a racist country.
> 
> ...




You're one funny dude.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 4, 2008)

BI-The stain on whatever you can name. This is the guy who thinks of Fox News as a second Bible. Buddy, where the fuck were you when your History teachers talked about Civil Rights? Slavery? KKK? Jim Crow? Current discrimination(jobs, court systems, etc)?


----------



## Carly (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, what the hell happened in this thread after i left?


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2008)

Carly said:


> Wow, what the hell happened in this thread after i left?



people started trolling o.o


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Oh yea that one...but I really think Voltaire was talking about "political sayings"...and all things related to the inquiry of society... Do you really think Voltaire would die for a man who called him an " old, obnoxious, poisonous, pussy fart"? I think even Voltaire would be pissed, and would personally like to see that person hung on the galleys.



i dont honestly see how some one can use voltairs political qoutes as a reason to defnd ^ (use bro).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> WASP? Do you really think it offends me? It's just another word. ^ (use bro) is so overused it's lost all of its meaning and value, just like the US Dollar. Blame the fucking rap songs that keep using it, and when a white person tries to use it, they get killed because of it, even with a positive connotation.


'

This from a guy who called a whole nation chinks...just give up.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 5, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Excuse me, whose history are you talking about? America has never been a racist country. Also, the racism that exists today is racism in favor of minorities.


OH lawdy! Where did you go to school? Slavery, Jim Crow laws. There are whole courses taught on how America has brutally violated the rights of anyone not white hell even people who are white. To be more accurate anyone not White Anglo Saxon protestant male. Not just blacks. Goddammit this is gold. I should sig this shit.


----------



## Juubi (Oct 5, 2008)

I heard about this story on CNN earlier today 

Although it's hilarious, it's still reprehensible, nonetheless. You don't say things like that in front of kids, especially about someone who could be president


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Oct 5, 2008)

at leasts he was creative, give him credits for that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

BI got in here? Who left the Goddamn door open?


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 5, 2008)

The smartest thing anyone could ever say to BI:
This message is hidden because Believe It! is on your ignore list.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 5, 2008)

hammer said:


> i dont honestly see how some one can use voltairs political qoutes as a reason to defnd ^ (use bro).



neither do I. Apparently Painkiller does though.


----------



## Joe Cool (Oct 5, 2008)

Telling people to stop using the word will only give it more impact if that wasn't mentioned in here already. The only thing you can do is say it less and less to the point where whenever someone insults you with the word it comes off as some outdated insult from 20 years ago that has no effect on you or anybody else around you and makes the person that used it look like a dumb shithead.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Oct 5, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Excuse me, whose history are you talking about? *America has never been a racist country*. Also, the racism that exists today is racism in favor of minorities.



@ underlined part:
Is this coming from the guy that believes humans and dinosaurs walked the earth together? lol crazy creationists.

@ bolded part:
ROTFL. OMG BI ur killing me!


----------



## Frunk (Oct 5, 2008)

Fucking Inexcusable...

People like this give the entire republican party a bad name, and because of this bi-partisanship will never be able to succeed.  Both parties will never trust each other.  One bad apple ruins the entire bunch.

Cock-sucking, redneck, bastard.


----------



## Gary (Oct 5, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The smartest thing anyone could ever say to BI:
> This message is hidden because Believe It! is on your ignore list.



oh      i lol'd


----------



## The Black Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah he deserved it. I'm not sure about being fired..maybe but yeah For his comments and for pressing his political opinion.

I hate how people bring race into it. Why can't Obama be just another dude running for president?


----------



## Gary (Oct 5, 2008)

The Black Knight said:


> Yeah he deserved it. I'm not sure about being fired..maybe but yeah For his comments and for pressing his political opinion.
> 
> I hate how people bring race into it. Why can't Obama be just another dude running for president?


because there are still racist in amierca?


----------



## xpeed (Oct 5, 2008)

HE should of been fired and get his teacher's license revoked.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 5, 2008)

this teacher is lol 
mutha fucka should be jailed for teachin this shit


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 5, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Link
> 
> I feel bad although it's offensive I could help but laugh
> 
> ...



Yeah, stupid racists :-/ ... Sometimes, I feel they just need to be facestomped. Either that, or thrown into downtown B'ham, where they'll be shot up in a second if they say anything even remotely resembling the N-word .


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 5, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> neither do I. Apparently Painkiller does though.



I told you before, how do you know it could just be in the political sense?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2008)

Gary said:


> because there are still racist in amierca?



Wrong, there are still racists everywhere. People need to stop acting like this is a problem that only we have. South Africa, Germany during WWII, the Middle East right now...Racism is present in many places in the world, actually probably all places that there's people.


----------



## SSJ5 (Oct 5, 2008)

Not much to say on this....well I guess there is a lot but meh, he was probably one of Palin's *insert something funny here* 

Okay okay, I will stop the Palin ragging, she is hard enough on herself kufufufufu, this time for real, I am done. The teacher was a jackass that is all there is to it


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> I told you before, how do you know it could just be in the political sense?



hmm maybe cause evryone who lived there was white and they were being politiclly aprressed


----------



## Juice (Oct 5, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yup..thats is exactly what a WASP is...you reading this Painkiller?
> 
> *^ (use bro) is as offensive to a black person *as WASP is to a white person.
> 
> ...




Yep its so offensive they use it in their daily conversations like its nothing at all.


----------



## impersonal (Oct 5, 2008)

If it was just a joke, there's no need to fire him. I mean, sure it was offensive and he deserves some sort of punishment, but there's no need to go further than that. If he meant it to be something more than a joke, then that's different.


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2008)

Juice said:


> Yep its so offensive *they *use i*t *in their daily conversations like its nothing at all.



yea so your sayign we ALL use it daily?


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Oct 5, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> *
> 
> Excuse me, whose history are you talking about? America has never been a racist country.*





Believe It! said:


> *
> America has never been a racist country.*





Believe It! said:


> * America has never been a racist country.*



_Excuse me  Are you even suppose to exist?!_


----------



## Zephos (Oct 5, 2008)

The only reason Believe It isn't banned is because of vaguely commie esque mindsets where he's treated like a disabled kid who doesn't have to play by the rules of debate and logic, he can disregard everything (literally), up to and including every fallacy in the book. Anyone else routinely pulling this shit would be gone ages ago. 

But I guess we need to tolerate the retarded kid who runs the bases after missing the swing and calls it a homerun, because, well, he's retarded.

Ironically, as a hardcore conservative, Believe It would be furious regarding this sort of treatment in real life being as its a form of modding welfare. 

You are what you hate.


----------



## Juice (Oct 5, 2008)

hammer said:


> yea so your saying we ALL use it daily?



No. But this post sums it up quite nicely.  



Believe It! said:


> I beg to differ. Most don't even know what a WASP is. Those who do know don't see anything offensive about it. *Black people do see the N word as offensive, unless it comes from a black person of course.*



End of argument *Hammer. *


----------



## Zephos (Oct 5, 2008)

Black people don't call eachother ^ (use bro).
What the hell are you talking point.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 5, 2008)

C.H.A.N.G.E.


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2008)

End of argument *Hammer. *[/QUOTE]

not end of argument cause i dont know IM BLACK i think i know what offends me stop genralizing it.


----------



## Juice (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow. Realy? Get your facts straight dumb ass I have *Seen* many that are well over that age that don't get offended.


----------



## hammer (Oct 5, 2008)

Juice said:


> Wow. Realy? Get your facts straight dumb ass I have *Seen* many that are well over that age that don't get offended.



well your generalizing from what you have seen that is insulting stop generalizing because a few are like that. the word was made as tobe a racist word dosnt change anything.


----------



## aseomoc (Oct 5, 2008)

Im surprised some peole still think this guy didnt have any malice when he made that acronym....


----------



## Stroev (Oct 5, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yup..thats is exactly what a WASP is...you reading this Painkiller?
> 
> ^ (use bro) is as offensive to a black person as WASP is to a white person.
> 
> ...


And yet it's used in much rap. 
Not all, of course; but "^ (use bro)", "cops", "hoes", and "baby girl" are the ones I hear the most.
*DAMN EDIT:* Saw your other post, I see what you mean by educated and uneductaed(though it's not necesarily education, but more ediquette-esque)
Exactly why I stay with Rock'n'Roll!
Anywho, that outta the way, this is quite bad to use, at least in a classroom. I wouldn't mind if these are college age, but still...


----------



## Draffut (Oct 5, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I feel bad although it's offensive I could help but laugh
> 
> Very funny
> 
> ...



Same thoughts here.


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Oct 5, 2008)

racist old bitch


----------



## Juice (Oct 5, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Not true buddy. Saying the n word is not always an indicator of whether or not someone's gonna pass a test or do well. Guess what? I graduated High School. I received upwards of a 3.0 in senior yr. Kinda kicks your observation in the ass.
> 
> And of course, *I must ask you to say that in a black guy's face.*



Sad thing is the idiot is to much of a pussy to actually go up to a black guy and speak his mind to him.


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 5, 2008)

the quality of education is getting better nowadays


----------



## Doc. Q (Oct 5, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yup..thats is exactly what a WASP is...you reading this Painkiller?
> 
> ^ (use bro) is as offensive to a black person as WASP is to a white person.
> 
> ...




Meh, as a white I don't really find anything any race calls us offensive.

We do it much better.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Oct 5, 2008)

i taught in a primary school and one of my kids shouted the N word. Took me a while to explain to the 7 yr old that using that word is wrong -_- not a pleasant experience but i think those are the sort of things that goes through a child's mind. They ask and wonder about why their classmates look different and so on.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Oct 5, 2008)

Since when was Obama black?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 5, 2008)

Doc. Q said:


> Meh, as a white I don't really find anything any race calls us offensive.
> 
> We do it much better.



Funny, I don't like being called trailer park trash, honky, or "Whitee" 
I feel that derides who I am as a person...and I don't see why anyone of any race or creed or gender, of any physical or other elemental feature, should be called a derogatory term that undervalues their humanity...I think that is common sense.


----------



## Bender (Oct 6, 2008)

Kusogitsune said:


> Since when was Obama black?



NEVER


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 6, 2008)

The implications of racial isolationism would be bad, and that was certainly insensitivity and an unprofessional attitude from the teacher.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 6, 2008)

@Lou: Your rant might've worked...if I wasn't damn near 21. Over the past 2-3 years, I've done this little thing called "maturing and growing up," so the next time you run your mouth(or whatever you talk out of) like that, remember that people actually grow up. Remember that people can look back on things and wonder why.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm surprised that the teacher wasn't flat out fired.

It sounds like maybe he just didn't think it through properly but still. :/

I just wonder if they would have reacted the same if he was a black teacher doing it though. It seems like people think it's okay when a black person says it about another black person. If a white person says it, it's worse somehow.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually this is alot like that Boondocks episode.


----------



## hiheyho (Oct 6, 2008)

haha different times we live in 
40 yrs ago this wouldnt happen. -__-


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2008)

10 day suspension WITH pay?! Are you fucking kidding me? This guy should have been fired for that. Why would you even impose your personal racist views on students like that?


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Oct 6, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> 10 day suspension WITH pay?! Are you fucking kidding me? This guy should have been fired for that. Why would you even impose your personal racist views on students like that?




Not very suprising to see that happen...........we do live in an unfair world you know


----------



## Lance Vance (Oct 6, 2008)

i thought we had past this stupidity


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 6, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Link
> 
> I feel bad although it's offensive I could help but laugh
> 
> ...



It's horribly racist and downright offensive and something unwillingly dies isnide of every black man when that word is said.

Still


lol


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Do you honestly think I still use the n word? Come on, don't be shy.
> 
> 
> *Baseless assumption. Now meet my Ignore List.*



Well, from your posts and arguments...yes I do think you use the n-word...

OHH BOYYY!!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOUR IGNORE LIST!!!! I'M SO EXCITED...;notrust.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry guys, I lol'd.

Probably not appropriate for a 7th grade Social Studies class though.

But I mean, if Dave Chappelle had said something like that, no one would have a problem. So I dunno if there's anything wrong with the joke itself or just the situation in which the guy chose to present it.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 6, 2008)

> No, its not..its a FUCKING DOSE OF REALITY...



This is iornically a really horrible argument.
I'm not even sure to what your referring.



> AS provacative as it sounds and as generalizing as it sounds...I know this to be true.



Based off what.



> Rap music is evil? It's SHIT...but when did I ever say it was evil? Maybe you should read my ENTIRE POSTS before stating something.



Calling out of an entire genre is an intensely stupid thing to do, but not the same as calling it evil. I'll give you that.
But you are moaning and bitching about it being the source of certain problems are you not?



> BTW, although, I admit this was not my best statement, nor was it meant to offend anybody, it is an opinion that is based on MY OBSERVATIONS AND EXPERIENCES THAT I SAW EVERYDAY AT HIGH SCHOOL...



Which are completely worthless in terms of attempting to gain a sense of fact about the situation.
This isn't reality.
Your a niave fool if you think your anecdotal life is anything resembling evidence for anything.


----------



## drache (Oct 6, 2008)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Sorry guys, I lol'd.
> 
> Probably not appropriate for a 7th grade Social Studies class though.
> 
> But I mean, if Dave Chappelle had said something like that, no one would have a problem. So I dunno if there's anything wrong with the joke itself or just the situation in which the guy chose to present it.


 
That's because Dave Chappelle is a professional comedian and gets paid to tell jokes like these *to adults*. This brainic shared with 7th graders in a class room.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 6, 2008)

wow, haven't heard some black racism in quite some while. been mostly hearing racism against latinos ( mostly mexicans) and muslims lately, but thats about it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 6, 2008)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Sorry guys, I lol'd.
> 
> Probably not appropriate for a 7th grade Social Studies class though.
> 
> But I mean, if Dave Chappelle had said something like that, no one would have a problem. So I dunno if there's anything wrong with the joke itself or just the situation in which the guy chose to present it.



pretty much. Its wrong because apparently he said it to be racist, dave chappelle would do it for shits and giggles. Big difference. If you make a mexican joke ( something about jumping the border or something) its really not bad, but if you go up to a hispanic and tell them to go back across the border, you deserved to be charged, and probably beaten to death with platanos .


----------



## hammer (Oct 6, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> pretty much. Its wrong because apparently he said it to be racist, dave chappelle would do it for shits and giggles. Big difference. If you make a mexican joke ( something about jumping the border or something) its really not bad, but if you go up to a hispanic and tell them to go back across the border, you deserved to be charged, and probably beaten to death with* platanos *.



i lvoe platanos o.o.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 6, 2008)

I do too  . how do you like your platanos?


----------



## hammer (Oct 6, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> I do too  . how do you like your platanos?



i like them fried, with beans and rice. (i serisuly do o.o)


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2008)

Zephos said:
			
		

> This is iornically a really horrible argument.
> I'm not even sure to what your referring.



Don't be so fucking closed minded, and maybe you'll see what I'm talking about. 



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Based off what.



Mine, and dozens of close friends, family members, and classmates that PERCIEVE THe SAME ARGUMENT I PERCEIVE. 



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Calling out of an entire genre is an intensely stupid thing to do, but not the same as calling it evil. I'll give you that.
> But you are moaning and bitching about it being the source of certain problems are you not?



Heavy metal...SHIT...RAP...SHIT...There, I called out two genres. 

And what proof is there that the music doesn't have bad influences? 



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Which are completely worthless in terms of attempting to gain a sense of fact about the situation.
> This isn't reality.
> Your a niave fool if you think your anecdotal life is anything resembling evidence for anything.



So you're saying that my COUNTLESS observations,  experiences... conversations with my black friends and other black people...and the listening and reading of BLACK COMMUNITY VOICES...account for nothing? 

I think you're brain has short circuited, let it cool down for a while...and come back to me when reason and sensibility come back to you. 



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Your a niave fool if you think your anecdotal life is anything resembling evidence for anything



Once again...all my personal experiences account for nothing huh?...You are an anecdote of deliberate stupidity.


----------



## colours (Oct 6, 2008)

thank you for the new slogan


----------



## Zephos (Oct 6, 2008)

> Don't be so fucking closed minded, and maybe you'll see what I'm talking about.



This isn't a valid argument sry.



> Mine, and dozens of close friends, family members, and classmates that PERCIEVE THe SAME ARGUMENT I PERCEIVE.



Anecdotal evidence is completely useless. Try again.



> Heavy metal...SHIT...RAP...SHIT...There, I called out two genres.



Basically your musically retarded than, sorry bro.



> And what proof is there that the music doesn't have bad influences?



Funny I'm pretty sure you have the burden of proof.



> So you're saying that my COUNTLESS observations,  experiences... conversations with my black friends and other black people...and the listening and reading of BLACK COMMUNITY VOICES...account for nothing?



Yes.



> I think you're brain has short circuited, let it cool down for a while...and come back to me when reason and sensibility come back to you.



Don't talk to me about reason when your supporting an argument with anecdotes you moron.



> Once again...all my personal experiences account for nothing huh?...You are an anecdote of deliberate stupidity.



I'd ask if you've ever so much as read a paragraph on logic before in your life, but I already know the answer.

What really makes this funny is that you were the one lording it up over "uneducated people".


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2008)

Zephos said:


> This isn't a valid argument sry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't know me...STFU...GTFO...

My experiences count,

I know shitty music when I hear it, end of story.

Don't tell me I haven't read pieces of logic when I have written dozens of college papers on the subject and recieved A's on almost every single one of them...

Since we are arguing two different perspectives of "rap music being a bad influence" The burden of proof falls on both sides of the issue.


----------



## Zephos (Oct 6, 2008)

> You don't know me...STFU...GTFO...



Argumentum ad BitchAndMoanium.



> My experiences count,



Nope.



> I know shitty music when I hear it, end of story.



Did turntables and microphones molest you when you were younger or are you just applying the same bankrupt logic you use on people on music.



> Don't tell me I haven't read pieces of logic when I have written dozens of college papers on the subject and recieved A's on almost every single one of them...



Your worse at lying than PerveeSage.
I bet if I accused you of being bad at math you'd claim you were an Astrophysicist in the next post. 



> Since we are arguing two different perspectives of "rap music being a bad influence" The burden of proof falls on both sides of the issue.



Hahaha, you don't understand burden of proof.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2008)

Zephos said:
			
		

> Argumentum ad BitchAndMoanium.


Contextualus  AssandIgnoramus 



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Nope


.

Uhhh..Yup. 



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Did turntables and microphones molest you when you were younger or are you just applying the same bankrupt logic you use on people on music.



Uhhh, no, nothing ever molested me when I was young...I just listened to  rap songs each year growing up, and the songs got progressively worse. Metal...only thing I hear is screaming and some call related to "apocalypse, hell, or violence"...didn't like it. 



			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Your worse at lying than PerveeSage.
> I bet if I accused you of being bad at math you'd claim you were an Astrophysicist in the next post.



Actually I'd just tell you that I passed my N.Y state Math A regents and Math B regents...got a 100 in Precalc in H.S, and got an A- in Calc...in college...no such assertion of being an "astrophysicist"...Clearly you love to exaggerate and take things out of context..


----------



## hammer (Oct 6, 2008)

k lets jsutt get too the point a teacher saying ^ (use bro) is obviusly meant to be mellace. i mean you jsut dontgo saying ^ (use bro) toa 13 year old child when your 30 or 40, you just dont.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it wrong to guess this happened in the south?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2008)

andysensei said:
			
		

> Is it wrong to guess this happened in the south?



MARIANNA, Fla...that's where the school is...so your guess was right.


----------



## Xion (Oct 6, 2008)

Racism in our public schools? I don't believe it.


----------



## Gary (Oct 6, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> 10 day suspension WITH pay?! Are you fucking kidding me? This guy should have been fired for that. Why would you even impose your personal racist views on students like that?



seriously, that can fuck up the kid for the rest of his life. and he only got that long...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2008)

andysensei said:


> Is it wrong to guess this happened in the south?



Mmmm I think it is about halfway there. 



Gary said:


> seriously, that can fuck up the kid for the rest of his life. and he only got that long...



Because America has never been a racist country so his actions don't warrant such an extreme punishment.


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 7, 2008)

LoudAgreat please state your stand, I don't wanna read through all those angry generalisations and anecdotal-based claims you made.

Ontopic: What drache said. Using the word "^ (use bro)" in a joke context in a situation where such jokes aren't out of place is fine. But making such a controversial statement, in a school classroom, where you are supposed to teach, and not let kids get the wrong idea?
Of course, we'd have to ask for his reasoning for making such a statement before labelling him a racist. I'd personally call him an idiot who made a joke at the wrong place.

Also, mindlessly blasting the word everywhere is not fine, but neither is censoring the word.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 7, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Well, from your posts and arguments...yes I do think you use the n-word...
> 
> OHH BOYYY!!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO MEET YOUR IGNORE LIST!!!! I'M SO EXCITED...;notrust.



Why do you think I mentioned the 2-3 years thing? That's how long it's been since I used it heavily. I refered to something I did/said *THREE YEARS AGO. * I mentioned the whole maturity thing because I grew out of it. 



Suck one. And it's , not ;notrust. Hit the Shift button next time.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 7, 2008)

GrimaH said:
			
		

> LoudAgreat please state your stand, I don't wanna read through all those angry generalisations and anecdotal-based claims you made.





			
				LouDagreat said:
			
		

> Offensive..downright racist...to say the joke in a bar, or with close friends is one thing...but to say in a classroom...is downright irresponsible and outrageous...this guy should be fired.





			
				LouDagreat said:
			
		

> ^ (use bro) is as offensive to a black person as WASP is to a white person.
> 
> That is language that is said by insensitive people who don't know the shit that black people went through to avoid being called that. WASp is a word that understates the diversity of the white race.
> 
> ^ (use bro) reminds blacks of the hundreds of years of slavery and oppression they went through up til the 60s...that oppression, in some ways still exists...they fought for their right to vote, to have a voice in the government, they fought to be equal and on par with the white folks....^ (use bro) totally derides what they fought for..and brings the black man down to a level of sub-par...as if they are inferior...blacks are just as good as whites...racism and racist language ..although forever present in our minds...forever embedded in our history and psychology, must be discouraged must be chastized and must be talked down to...if we let it slide, we let it continue to seep into the cracks...our society is gonna revert into a race sensitive regime.



I don't want to repeat myself...these were the stances I made before the "angry generalization speech".


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 7, 2008)

> ^ (use bro) is as offensive to a black person as WASP is to a white person.
> 
> That is language that is said by insensitive people who don't know the shit that black people went through to avoid being called that. WASp is a word that understates the diversity of the white race.



This is where your argument started leaking holes. You made an irrelevant and generalised comparison that started all the assholes pointing out the error.
Leaving it at "using the word in an insensitive manner can be an insult to blacks" would have been fine.



> ^ (use bro) reminds blacks of the hundreds of years of slavery and oppression they went through up til the 60s...that oppression, in some ways still exists...they fought for their right to vote, to have a voice in the government, they fought to be equal and on par with the white folks....^ (use bro) totally derides what they fought for..and brings the black man down to a level of sub-par...as if they are inferior...blacks are just as good as whites...racism and racist language ..although forever present in our minds...forever embedded in our history and psychology, must be discouraged must be chastized and must be talked down to...if we let it slide, we let it continue to seep into the cracks...our society is gonna revert into a race sensitive regime.



Here you worded it such that you're suggesting any use of the word is invariably bad and implying that it should be censored completely.
I'm pretty sure you don't mean that, right.

Anyway, just remember that some of the smart assholes here are wording nazis. Make sure you state your stance clearly and don't let emotions get the better of you (ie. think before you type) and you won't be going through all that again.

Oh and ignore Painkiller. Or just laugh at him with the rest of us.


----------



## 64palms (Oct 7, 2008)

lol, funny acronym


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 7, 2008)

GrimaH said:


> Oh and ignore Painkiller. Or just laugh at him with the rest of us.



Anyone who hates on BI is okay in my book.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Excuse me, whose history are you talking about? America has never been a racist country.



:rofl


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 7, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Anyone who hates on BI is okay in my book.



Finally, something you and I can relate to.


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm not suggesting we be lax with the meaning of the words. Heck, for any word there is only the official definition, and I don't take anything else (unless there's none). And in this case, the official definition is a derogatory term for a whole group of people.

What I am saying is that censoring it, and avoiding the issue altogether, is never a good thing. This word certainly has usage
1. for recording purporses
2. for satire (appropriate ones of course, like with close friends. I believe if you can't joke about it, you can't face it seriously and solve it.)
3. to remind everyone (not just blacks) of the mistakes and racism-fuelled hatred of that episode, so that we know not to repeat it again.



> People these days are too dumb to look at context...and people are too dishonest to take things out of context.
> 
> We have to be politically correct..



While I don't see how this ties in with the rest of your argument, I say:

educate the people.

And I outright disagree with political correctness being a necessity. In fact, I'd rather deal without it. All too often it is used as a manipulation tool to delude people without having to lie.


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 7, 2008)

Goddamn, since when have I become all niceties and serious business.


----------



## 64palms (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, I would think the United States is one of the most politically correct countries now. Second only to places like Germany.

I mean just look at how many people voted for the BNP. And countries like Russia have massive white nationalist movements going on.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2008)

andysensei said:


> Is it wrong to guess this happened in the south?



 stfu your from Jersey, you've got no room to talk.  That's like comparing Japan with Burma.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Oct 7, 2008)

No Way! He actually said that? Dude! That's s fucked up!


----------



## Jυstin (Oct 7, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Excuse me, whose history are you talking about? *America has never been a racist country.* Also, the racism that exists today is racism in favor of minorities.





 Ok, as a *white* American, even I have to say that *you are full of shit* :rofl

Black oppression is common knowledge, and even today, racism now works both ways big time.


----------



## fghj (Oct 7, 2008)

Didn't the kids know that


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Oct 7, 2008)

racism never happened. jews did wtc.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 7, 2008)

They showed that Bitch


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 7, 2008)

This teacher has potential

Though it is nice that he is informing the kids on the stupidity of this world...


----------



## cloudsymph (Oct 9, 2008)

this teacher should be shot in the head 

is he by any chance a fucking republican 

anyways VOTE OBHAMA!!!!!!! .....


----------



## Xion (Oct 9, 2008)

What are they teaching kids in school nowadays?


----------



## Last Shadow (Oct 9, 2008)

Personally, I believe that no one should use the word. Regardless of your race, it makes you look ignorant. Part of the reason it's so prevalent today is because African-Americans continue to use it in a non-racist way. So, when it's a word almost heard every day in lyrics, and conversations, it's hard to put the past behind. 

On that note, I also believe that every race has their own self-jokes. 
Meaning, that I believe that while it's okay for a race to play with their own stereyotypes, it shouldn't come as a surprise when others use it.

But I believe that the word, as a whole, should definetly be put behind us. 

And that the teacher got what he deserved. .


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 9, 2008)

like lubavich jewish school in london.
they did something like that.


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2008)

ahaha "America has never been a racist country" omg, the things kids say now a days proves through the internet that they are indeed.. ignorant beyond belief..

Calling someone the "N" word is offensive no matter what kind of logic you try to pull out of your ass.

Hell if someone used that word right in front of me I'd be pissed.. I have family that is interracial and I'm damn proud of it.. so if someone tries to insult any of my family, I'd kick their ass lol.

[SARCASM]LOL to those who posted lame dull excuses as to why people of color should not be offended if called such a thing.. I give you a thumbs up [/SARCASM]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 10, 2008)

fucker


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Oct 10, 2008)

lolol

It was probably a joke


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 11, 2008)

Come
Help
A
^ (use bro)
Get 
Elected

C.H.A.N.G.E

That's a new one.


----------



## Aina (Oct 11, 2008)

The teacher sounds awesome. 


But LOL, that got me thinking off my worries. xDD


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 11, 2008)

Well I guess that's what he gets..


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 11, 2008)

Should've went with:

Help
Obama
Produce
Erections


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 12, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> Your ignorance is startling...



Really? Well why don't you refute what I said then if you're so smart?



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> Wasp is very insulting to THe RICH WHITE FOLK...the people you see high up in the rings of society..business. politics..church...



I am high up in the rings of society and church. I don't find WASP to be offensive. I find it to be quite descriptive.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> Want a better racist example..Try HONKY..



Honky originated from the fact that white people owned cars while black people did not and had to walk. The white people would honk at the black people to hurry up. Therefore honky is not an offensive term.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> WHITEY...



Descriptive term.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> TRAILER PARK TRASH



May be offensive if you actually live in a trailer park.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> ...RED NECK...



Descriptive term. I don't know of any red necks who find this offensive. In fact, many are proud of it, i.e. If you feel a sense of pride when you're called a redneck, you might be a redneck.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> those are offensive words to white people..and if they are proud to be called such..that just says a lot about how fucking ignorant they are..



That's true with trailer park trash I suppose, but the rest aren't even offensive.

There are no good racial slurs for white people. It's a fact.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> WASP is a term that automatically associates upper class white people as snoody, elitist, power hungry, rich devils...that totally underscores their true mentality, their true ideology and their real feelings towards issues in the Country... just like ^ (use bro) used on a black professor totally underscores his professionalism and his knowledge of issues and his feelings as a human being...



Meh, I doubt that. The N word doesn't even apply to race. It just so happens that black people have been called it more than any other race. It would be like calling white people dopes to the point where "dope" became a racial slur.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> You probably never even talked to a black person on a personal level you little runt.



Yes I have. Those who actually know that they are free to live as the great Americans they are understand that they have never been oppressed. The only ones who think they have been oppressed or shown racism are those who also think George W. Bush blew up the levees in New Orleans.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> WHAT HAS AL SHARPTON AND HIS GANG BEEN CLAMOURING ALL THESE YEARS FOR?



Race baiting. They have been creating problems within the black community in order to convince black people that they are oppressed and NEED them to argue on behalf of the black community.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> WHY THE FUCK DO even the MOST INTELLIGENT BLACK AMERICANS GET PISSED WHEN YOU CALL THEM A ^ (use bro)?



They don't. Intelligent black Americans just shake their head at racists because they know that being called the N word is not their own problem nor does it affect them in any way.

It would be like you calling me a WASP. It means nothing to me. Same with all the white racial "slurs" like white bread, or cracker, or snowflake. They are all pretty laughable words.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> Because they KNOW THEIR HISTORY YOU PEA BRAIN..



How do you know its their history? What if they immigrated from Jamaica and have never even heard of the N word?



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> they've heard about how their ancestors were were bartered and sold like cattle, how when Andrew Jonhson...



Yeah yeah, okay. And what does their distant ancestor being sold into slavery have to do with their current situation? They are free. They have every opportunity American can possibly give them. Ya know, my distant ancestors were enslaved as well. Other ancestors of mine were forced out of their homes by the Nazis. And no, I am not Jewish. I am a WASP. Believe it! But the point is that what my ancestors went through means nothing to my current situation, which at the moment is quite good, and that's because my family was brought up in a way that respects America and thanks God for all that America has to offer.

Now if black people would just drop their "oppressed" mentality, they would be able to move past the N word as well.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> Just because black people are slaes...that means we are supposed to forget their ancesotrs were slaves? Are you fucking serious?



I assume you meant to write that "just because black people (in America) are no longer slaves...". They don't have to forget that their ancestors were slaves, they just shouldn't bring that past oppression into the present and blame other people for it. That's all.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> American citizens are obviously America...but does that mena why forget OUR ANCESTRY? AREn't AMERICANS SO PROUD TO THROW GEORGE WASHINGTON, THOMAS JEFFERSON, and Ben Franklin into history? Aren't you proud to have such ancestors?



Yes, and I quote their wisdom whenever possible. But you don't see me bashing Britain for driving them out with their oppression, do you? You don't see me demanding anything from Britain, do you?

I remember why they left Britain in order to fulfill their dream of having a free country. Black people should do the same of their ancestors, who dreamed of a country when all people could live together in peace and fellowship. When black people bring up the past atrocities that were committed against their ancestors to use as a soap box to complain about America or its people they disrespect everything their ancestors stood for, which was getting past racial inequality and moving froward into a world where all people joined together as one nation under God.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> Why great ancrestors did blacks have during the American Revolution...NONE SLAVES...only slave ancestors..no glorious hero that marched for American independence...because they were suppressed, oppressed, they were just property..tools for cultivating crops...equivalent to cows, and horses,AND THATS ALL THE WHITE PEOPLE WANTED THEM TO BE..



Excuse me, but that's a load of crap. A few select states wanted black people to be slaves. All the other states wanted black people to be free and to be treated with dignity and equality. We went through a Civil War in order to free black people and white people sacrificed a lot for them, as they did for those white people. The North even had black soldiers fighting in the civil war, as well as serving as nurses and supply people to replenish the lines. Black people in the union were able to learn to read and write as well as expand their education to the point where they were able to become teachers, scholors, and inventors. Only those who were kept as slaves in the south were not given the chance to learn or to read and write.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> shit I bet some those slave owners so them as less than dirt.



And does that include the slave owners who were also black?


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 12, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> Democrats oppress Blacks? Oh..so the Conservative Republicans voting against The Civil Rights Act of 1964...that wasn't racist huh?



You mean like Richard B. Russell who told the Senate: "We will resist to the bitter end any measure or any movement which would have a tendency to bring about social equality and intermingling and amalgamation of the races in our (Southern) states."?

Oh wait... Richard B. Russell was a southern democrat who organized 18 Southern Democrat senators in filibustering the Civil Rights Act. 

Okay then... how about when Lyndon B. Johnson had the bill sent directly to the senate so that it would bypass the Senate Judiciary Committee, chaired by Senator James O. Eastland who would have shelved the bill until the end of time. Oh that's right, Eastland was a Democrat too.

Well what about Robert Byrd who filibustered for 14 hours and 13 minutes opposing the legislation, which took up 57 working days? OH! Another democrat, who is still there today no less.

The democrat party has ALWAYS been the party of slavery, racism, segregation, and minority exploitation and suppression.

Shall I go on? Yes, I shall.

*Vote totals*
Totals are in "Yea-Nay" format:

The original House version: 290-130   (69%-31%) 
The Senate version: 73-27   (73%-27%) 
The Senate version, as voted on by the House: 289-126   (70%-30%) 

By party
The original House version:

Democratic Party: 152-96   (61%-39%) 
Republican Party: 138-34   (80%-20%) 

The Senate version:

Democratic Party: 46-21   (69%-31%) 
Republican Party: 27-6   (82%-18%) 
The Senate version, voted on by the House:[9]

Democratic Party: 153-91   (63%-37%) 
Republican Party: 136-35   (80%-20%) 

What do ya think of that Lou?



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> Yea, white people in america fought for their rights FROM OTHER FUCKING PEOPLE...Race was not the reason why the white people wanted independence from England- the reasons were POLITICAL, PHILOSOPHICAL, SOCIAL...nothing to do with RACE..



I'm talking about the Civil War, not the Revolutionary War. 



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> You must've failed your U.S history class..



No I aced it, and my class taught the facts, not the liberal anti-American lies that your school teaches.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> you must live somewhere deep in the Mid-West



Far from it.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> where your teachers and your priests preach to you that America is an angelic nation that has never done anything wrong and that America is pure and great...FUCKING BULLSHIT...



America is the best nation on the face of the Earth, and America is a nation founded upon the Christian faith. These are historical facts. It has never been perfect because mankind was never perfect. America has some bad stains on its past, but the fact of the matter is that America is a great nation and always has been.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> Tell me believe it...what the hell was THE JIM CROW LAWS? What was the KU KLUX KLAN (KKK)- where those White Americans just "spirited acitivsts for defending American democracy"? What was SEGREGATION? WHAT the Hell, was the Birmingham Firefighter controversy all about?



Those were all anti-American movements and events. Your point?



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> Did all these things happen in Europe? NO, THEY HAPPENED RIGHT IN THE AMERICAN HEARTLAND.



So did 9/11. How does that reflect poorly on Americans? We were victims of these events, not promoters of them.



			
				LouDAgreat said:
			
		

> You don't even fuckin listen to Obama...



No, YOU don't listen to Obama. You don't listen to a thing he says. I listen to everything he says, and that is why I am against him. So listen to him for once and listen to this...


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 12, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> I am a college graduate with a 220 I.Q.



hey guy thats awsome u should be in like guinness or somethin


----------



## JasonVorheesJr (Oct 12, 2008)

hahaha... sorry but I couldnt but laugh lol (:

ignoring that tho good riddance to her.


----------



## Even (Oct 12, 2008)

that was actually pretty funny 

still, you shouldn't be saying it as a teacher in school though...


----------



## drache (Oct 12, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> I am a college graduate with a 220 I.Q. Open your eyes and realize that you are supporting a corrupt, radical Marxist who is friends with racists, socialists, crooks, and a domestic terrorist.


 
:rofl  :rofl

You shouldn't  make up numbers, a 220 IQ is a once in a generation type thing.

That would put you up there with Einstien and the other great thinkers.


And you my friend just don't come across that way.

Of course we already know you like to lie so this is probably just another lie.

But thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Believe It! (Oct 12, 2008)

Actually 220 is high end intelligent. It is not genius level though. Also, Einstein never took an I.Q. test, so how would you know?


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 12, 2008)

BI, The KKK meeting is that way.-------->


----------



## Republican (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow... they were right... Believe It! really is cool...


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 12, 2008)

Republican said:


> Wow... they were right... Believe It! really is cool...



You're an idiot.


----------



## Ari (Oct 12, 2008)

Holy crap. He really is cool. Dang. That guys getting a rep.


----------



## drache (Oct 12, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Actually 220 is high end intelligent. It is not genius level though. Also, Einstein never took an I.Q. test, so how would you know?


 

I'm going to make this brief.

On average an IQ of 140+ is considered genius level.

Noble Prize winners are estimated to be around the 150 range.

Einstien is estimated to have had an IQ between 174-210. That admittedly is just a guess but given the sheer brillance of the man and given that we're still catching up to him 50 years after the fact I consider that a reasonable estimate.

Having an IQ of 220 would mean you're smarter then 99.9999999999999999% of the world (and yes all those 9s are accurate). Now I'm sure you'd love that to be true but I really doubt it. Anyone of such intelligence would not make all the mistakes and fallacies you do.

Further there is no 'end' to the scale, the IQ probablity is Gaussian in nature which means that as you go the extremes on either side (really low IQ or really high IQ) the probablity someone would have such a score become so small they are mostly regaurded as neglible. That said it is in theory possible to have an even higher IQ. The interesting question is if there's a biological limit.

edit: if this really must continue either pm me or find a more apporiate thread


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> I am a college graduate with a 220 I.Q. Open your eyes and realize that you are supporting a corrupt, radical Marxist who is friends with racists, socialists, crooks, and a domestic terrorist.



Wait, so just because Obama was raised around those people he has to automatically think just like them? That's group association...and possibly racial profiling to an extent. 

Get over yourself and realize not everyone can decide who they are raised around, and not everyone turns out like who they are raised around. You wouldn't know this though...considering you were pampered and sheltered from the outside world all your life. You possibly can't comprehend a good person being raised in a bad environment....it baffles your feeble mind.


----------



## Batman (Oct 12, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> Actually 220 is high end intelligent. It is not genius level though.



You are insane.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Oct 12, 2008)

Man...the election years are always such happy, wonderful, and cheerful times aren't they?


----------



## Traveler (Oct 12, 2008)

Offensive, vulgar, and yet somehow a work of genius.


----------



## Bender (Oct 12, 2008)

Republican said:


> Wow... they were right... Believe It! really is cool...



 

I didn't know BI was making Dupe accounts


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2008)

Believe It! said:


> No. That was never my argument. He befriended them. Worked with them. Stood for the same things as them. That's how I know he thought like them.


Keyword thought. So he obviously doesn't think like them anymore no does he? People change over time. He's not that man anymore. Of course you'd like to assume he is....according to you people never change....its obvious you don't you still debate like a 10 year old. "ZOMGZ MY IQ IS OVER 9000ZZZ!"



> Typical liberal illogic. How does race come into this at all? As for group association, if you were to hang around with drug addicts and you did the things they did, why shouldn't any logical person see you as one of them?


Race comes into when people like to assume someone who had a not too perfect background and at one point hung around bad folks appear they are automatically labeled stupid shit much more than say a white person. Its probably because lots of blacks do this but to lump Obama in with said blacks is just ignorant.

How do you know Obama did the things his "terrorist buddies" did? Just because he was around them we should just magically assume he was eating babies and plotting attacks on america? Thats ignorant close-minded thinking not logical. Open your mind, think outside the box for once. Obama wasn't old enough to do shit when he was around those people and to assume he's still like his "terrorist buddies" to this day is simple minded stupidity. 




> This has nothing to do with who he was raised around. In fact, he was raised by two good grandparents who loved him and were good Americans. Obviously that didn't rub off on him. Or it rubbed off of him once he went to college.


Yet you want us to believe he's in cahoots with terrorist nowadays when you just stated that the stuff he must've done (couldn't be much or anything)rubbed off on him when he got to college. Which one is it, is he still a pot smoking terrorist or has he long since changed a new leaf?



> Oh yes, you know exactly how I was raised even though you have never even met me. Ahh, liberals.


Judging from your arrogant personality i'd assume you were pampered like a prince and your parents saw you could do no wrong.


----------

